# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  privata block

## INMATSU1

Công ty INMATSU bên em chuyên cung cấp các loại nhôm định hình vuông và chữ nhật : 20x20, 30x30, 40x40, 40x20, 60x30, 80x40,...và các loại phụ kiện như : ke góc, tán gài, con trượt, tay nắm, bản lề, nắp chụp,...
Anh/chị có thể liên hệ theo sdt: 01657.986.050 - Mr.Biên để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết.Xin cám ơn!!!

----------

